# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Can pure whey protein supplement cause libido loss ?

## Koros

Hello,
I recently started to lift weights and to take a pure whey protein supplement. Here is what I can read in the ingredients list:

Alanine, arginine, asparatic acid, glutamic acid, glycine, histidine, isoleucine, leucine, lysine, proline, serine, thréonine, tryptophane, valine, methionine, cystine, phenylalanine, tyrosine + a load of vitamins and minerals.

Since then, I experienced a loss of libido. I'm NOT sure this is due to the supplement, and it can be a natural flow of libido. But to be sure I prefer to ask: has anyone reported libido loss while taking a protein supplement ? Could this be due to its "anabolic " effect ?

Cordially,
Koros

----------


## HiFi

libido? you mean your sex drive is down? well i suppose that the weight lifting requres a lot of testosterone for muscle repair.. but i dont think it would lessen a sex drive, most people get increased sex drive from daily exercise and activity.

----------


## xplicit

It could be your diet, r u taking any other supplements or drugs??

----------


## ColdSore

i find it hard to get wood after a workout for a good 4 hours or so...or until the blood starts to disperse away from out on my muscles.

----------


## ColdSore

its not the protien though...look at you diet

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I would say it's your diet or is something in your life giving you stress or causing you to worry? I seriously doubt it's the protein. Exercise should increase your libido. As for taking 4 hours after a workout ColdStone.... hell I raring to go as soon as I walk in the door.  :Big Grin:  Seriously look at your overall diet or see if there's any other kindf of change in your life causing you stress.

----------


## xplicit

What could it be in the diet that is causing the problem, is it hes eating the wrong foods or he isnt eating the right foods?

I know being overweight could be cause erection problems.

----------


## BB63

Hey Koros,

I have the exact same issue. Every time I use whey protein powder, I experience loss of libido. The rest of my diet, exercise regime etc., remains constant. I have tried it several times with the same result. I am a good weight for my height (5'9" and 175lbs) and am in okay shape. I'm really tired of people telling me it's my imagination or searching for some other reason. The only variable has been the whey protein.

BB63

----------


## -DedicateD-

wow this is the FIRST time ever hearing of protein powder causing loss of libido? you would think if it was a common problem ALOT of members on the board would be having this issue.

----------


## BB63

Even if this potential side effect is confined to a very small segment of the users, it's still good to know that we're not alone. I thought it was my imagination at first but the only remedy was to cease using whey powder, it then took about a week to recover. I have repeated the experiment four times over about three years with exactly the same results. I can't explain it. Maybe someone who reads this thread will explain it.

----------


## BEER WHORE

> i find it hard to get wood after a workout for a good 4 hours or so...or until the blood starts to disperse away from out on my muscles.



true

----------


## Foo Man

> Hey Koros,
> 
> I have the exact same issue. Every time I use whey protein powder, I experience loss of libido. The rest of my diet, exercise regime etc., remains constant. I have tried it several times with the same result. I am a good weight for my height (5'9" and 175lbs) and am in okay shape. I'm really tired of people telling me it's my imagination or searching for some other reason. The only variable has been the whey protein.
> 
> BB63



Interesting. I don't think that there's much that can decrease my libido.  :Wink/Grin: 

As far as Koros is concerned, his post was almost 3 years ago. Something tells me he won't be responding to you.

----------

